# Dutch beamers



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody put names to these two beamers of the 1970's that visited Fleetwood
HD.64 ?
HD.65. ?


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Try these, but they might be too young.
HD 64 - ELISABETH www.worldfishingtoday.com/fishingboatinfo/default.asp?mode=kutter_3&kutterId=4605
HD 65 - HARMTJE PIETER www.worldfishingtoday.com/_fishingboatinfo/default.asp?mode=kutter_3&kutterId=4942


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheers Mike but these are to young like you say.
Thanks again.


----------



## ronald ribbe (Jan 15, 2011)

HD-64 Broedertrouw 1973
35,34 x 7,54 x 3,74
231,75 Brt
Visser Shipyard Den Helder
Owner: Fa. P. Kraak & Son, Den Helder NL

HD-65 Harmptje Pieter 1974
38,20 x 7,84 x 3, 85
Voorwaarts vd Beldt Shipyard West-graftdijk
Owner: Fa. P. Kraak & Son, Den Helder NL

Regards, 
Ronald Ribbe
www.rorifocus.nl


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheers Ronald,these 2 boats were fishing out of Fleetwood in the 70's along with about 50 others they came and ploughed up the sea bed off Fleetwood and Blackpool for soles until thier was nothing left It's never been the same since.


----------

